# Lakewood Resort, Osage Beach, MO



## moni (Apr 4, 2006)

I would really appreciate some feedback concerning this resort.  We have never been to Ozark Lake and have some worries about the large crowds in the area.  I have a 2 bedroom unit on hold for 6-30-07 to 7-7-07.  We would like a great location in the area as we will have our 2 daughters, 16 and 12 with us, but also want a quiet place to retreat to.  This unit came up while I was on the phone with RCI!  It is the only unit available for 06 or 07 so far.  Apparently most of the owners use it every year.  There are only 47 units in the entire complex.  The reviews are positive but it only has an average of a 7.3 rating.  It seems that some people are looking for a larger place to vacation such as WorldMark or Four Seasons.  (We did not like Orange Lake Country Club in Orlando- too big and too much for us.)  Is the lake nice to swim in?  Most of the lakes where we are from are pretty nasty.  Thank you for your help!  

Monica


----------



## JLB (Apr 4, 2006)

Rapmarks owns there.  Maybe she will be along shortly.

We have stayed there, but it was more than ten years ago.

It is a nice resort.  It is a nice location.  4th of July week would be the toughest one to get.  Of course it will be busy on the lake.  It will be the busiest week of the year on the lake, in the area, etc.

That's the 4th of July at the lake for you!  The same with Table Rock Lake, where we live.  We just don't go out on the lake when everyone is here.  Through the week it isn't so bad.

If I had to go to LOTO and that was the week I had to go there, that is a resort I would stay at.


----------



## moni (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info..  I was worried that the week of the 4th would be super crowded but that was the only week available.  I guess this is a difficult resort to get in to.  The unit literally became available while I was talking to rci and I grabbed it.  Hopefully the person you are referring to will post a reply.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 4, 2006)

I own there, floating week, non summer.  The resort is nice, but older. Most of the summer weeks are fixed weeks, so an owner would have to decide to bank it for a trade.  What unit is it?  There can be a lot of steps, don't know if that is an issue or not.  The web site is 

http://www.lakewoodresort.com/

July 4th. will be a very busy week.  Lake of the Ozarks is an easy drive from St. Louis and Kansas City, so there are always tons of people there on the weekends and holidays.  Since the 4th is on Wednesday, it may cut down on the number of people there, the lake will be as crowded as the roads on the weekend before and weekend after.  

Lakewood has a small pool that is nice and they have a swimming platform on the cove.  Many people swim in the lake.  The resort is off of the main channel of the lake.  The do have a boat dock and some activites. There is a Super Walmart close.  The Sunday morning orientation is good, they tell you about the area and give out some coupons.

There are also, some other general websites of the area that are good to review.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 5, 2006)

We own at Lakewood.  A lot of the reviews are probably mine. Yes it is a small resort on a very busy lake, and the lake will be very busy during the 4th of July week.  Most of the owners are fixed that week and retain their week, so you were lucky to gt in.   the resort has been refurbishing all kitchens.  Bathrooms are small but units are nice. Lots of stairs to most units. All have a view of the lake. 
A small pool, an area of the lake for swimming with it a pier.  a fishing pier, a boat dock with boats to use if you are an owner and rent if you are a guest.  an indoor whirlpool tub and exercise room.  a game room. tennis courts, shuffleboard, small plyaground area. a few activities, a cook out, a night out to a music show, a pontoon boat ride, crafts,  movie rentals for only a dollar, good movies too.  We usually go out ont he boat for two hours a day, the state park area is quietre, but the party cove is there and may be really crazy during that week.


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Pat.

How's the wedding planner?


----------



## moni (Apr 5, 2006)

Thank you for the feedback.  We were hoping to see some caves and explore the state parks.  Also wanted to visit the waterpark with the kids.  Do you think we will have trouble getting in to see the caves or the waterpark?  I also wondered if you can see the fireworks from the resort.


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Since we were not there for the 4th of July, I will defer to the others.


----------



## pittle (Apr 5, 2006)

I live at the Lake of the Ozarks.  The caves and waterpark should not be a problem as both are towards the west from Lakewood.  Not as much traffic that way as there is towards the Outlet Mall and Walmart.


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 5, 2006)

When you go, check out

http://www.mothersshrine.org/

it is really nice.


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh yes, visit Bridal Care (you might win a free family pass at the welcome breakfast), also the cave at Lake of the Ozarks State Park is quite interesting and you carry your own lantern.  We do both each time we visit.  The water park should be quite inviting for the kids, not too far away.  We also like to see Hahatonka State Park, and we really wish we could boat down to it or to Bridal Cave by boat but it is a long way.

JLB    Wedding plans moving along slowly as I am waiting for beaches to be less crowded to scout a location, think we will have the reception at our clubhouse, cake from Publix, doing everything the easy way.  (our neighbor is a retired minister and will do the ceremony, any wedding photographers out there? )


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 5, 2006)

Other web sites:

http://odd.net/

http://www.funlake.com/

http://www.lake-ozarks.com/lo/

http://www.mostateparks.com/

http://www.mostateparks.com/statemap.htm

http://www.lakelinks.com/fun_to_do/bagnell_dam_strip.htm


----------



## JLB (Apr 5, 2006)

Have it between 12/30 and 1/6 and I will bring a few disposable cameras.  Actually, that is a good idea for the reception, to have a disposable camera at each table.  The guests take pictures of themselves.



			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> JLB    Wedding plans moving along slowly as I am waiting for beaches to be less crowded to scout a location, think we will have the reception at our clubhouse, cake from Publix, doing everything the easy way.  (our neighbor is a retired minister and will do the ceremony, any wedding photographers out there? )


----------



## rapmarks (Apr 6, 2006)

cool idea Jim


----------



## moni (Apr 7, 2006)

We have been timeshare owners (South Africa and Hilton Head) since 1997.  During that period of time tug members have been invaluable in helping our family enjoy many wonderful and memorable vacations.  Thank you for taking the time to respond to my post.  I have printed out and saved the info for our trip next year and will check out the sites you recommended.  (Sorry it took so long to respond but there was a little problem with my password that I had to get resolved.)  I will let you know how our trip went.  I am using my other week to try to get another unit at Lakewood so we can bring my parents.  What do you think the odds are that I will be successful in doing this?  I think I will try to rent that week if I don't have any luck.  Take care everyone.  I would welcome any other info you'd like to share about Lake of the Ozarks if you think of anything else.  We live in Iowa so it will be only about a 6-7 hour drive for us.  I hope we will enjoy our experience there.  It will be nice to have a vacation spot to go to that doesn't involve flying.

Thanks again and happy trading!   

Monica


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 7, 2006)

All summer weeks are fixed week and the resort has been sold out for a number of years.  I would guess that your chances are slim, but could happen, one never knows.  Keep the faith!


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 7, 2006)

If I were you, I'll call Cheryl at Lakewood, their number is on their website and ask her what your chances are of getting another exchange.  She runs the resort and should be in the best position to know how many exchangers they have gotten that week last year and the years before.


----------



## moni (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks Riverdees,  I will call her next week!


----------

